# Berlin Strings Special Bows & First Chairs Quick Looks



## Soundbed (Apr 5, 2021)

First day with these... I found the sul tasto portato legato shorts seemed a little better than the sul tasto ‘soft’ esp in the violas.

Also testing out Studio One 5.2 Sound Variations (articulation switching) in the FC video.

Berlin Strings - First Chairs - Quick Look #2 (Viola and Cello)



Berlin Character Strings - Special Bows & First Chairs - Quick Look (Viola and Cello)


----------

